# Boardies V Budgie Smugglers



## NorthWestAlby (Nov 29, 2007)

perhaps a question most relevant to male pedalers....I dont own any budgie smugglers but have quickly come to the conclusion that boardies arent the most comfortable attire for pedalling my adventure :? ...especially once you have a wave or two across the lap. Are the speedos going to improve my chafing situation  ?

Paddlers feel free to vote...Im sure you have a preference...And Im certain the ladies have an even stronger preference...no doubt for different reasons :shock: !!


----------



## Sparkie (Jul 8, 2008)

Boardies for me. I would only wear budgie smugglers when diving so I can get into my wet suit. Beside I don't look very good in budgie smugglers :shock: :shock:


----------



## jtrippa (Feb 18, 2008)

Budgie smugglers if your a Cockatoo, Boardies if your a canary :lol: :lol: :lol:

Damn these Boardies are tight


----------



## Deepsouth (Feb 17, 2008)

triathlon shorts, they are like speedos in that the material is the same, but have the length of boardies, Love 'em for swimming and I figure they would work just as well. TYR make some good pairs and speedo and another company, cant think of it, have some too.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Budgies under the boardies .


----------



## Mattwah (Nov 12, 2007)

Budgie smugglers, ugg boots, thin leather ties, the mullet, jewfish

Pick the odd one out


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

Budgies under boardies for me.  During the colder months, I wear boardies with a neoprene inner - much warmer if I get wet!


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I need a little clarification

If I like yakkin' "commando style" should I check the "birthday suit" or "other" block?

Jus askin' ;-)


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

that would be boardies I would think. some of the yanks might not understand the aussie terms I guess, might have needed some clarification.


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

DEFINATELY boardies... altho budgies under the boardies will help with chafing, my son wears that at the beach in summer.... but r u talking about leg chafe or ...... ahem...... "budgie" chafe? :lol:


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

crazyratwoman said:


> DEFINATELY boardies... altho budgies under the boardies will help with chafing, my son wears that at the beach in summer.... but r u talking about leg chafe or ...... ahem...... "budgie" chafe? :lol:


NOOOOO BINGO
i used to wear the budgies under the boardies (still do for just sitting around and swimming) but if you are going to be using your legs alot wear boxers(smooth silky kind) under your boardies, i learned this whilst skim boarding and the next day not being able to walk due to le pain. the boxers fixed that for me.

cheers


----------



## nemollie (Sep 3, 2008)

skins and then bordies in winter because the skins he;p with a faster recovery in your legs aswell as keeping them warm ut even thormos would do the same trick but in summer i were boardies with boxers or even just thin thermo kind of pants (*like thermos but inst thermos and not skins) or i ust wear bordies and when i get home have shower then put some curash on - works a treat - andrew


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

My daughter gave me boardies for father's day - do you think she is giving me a hint to retire the budgies that my wife gave me ?


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

yep...


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

crazyratwoman said:


> yep...


 is the answer too .....??



solatree said:


> do you think she is giving me a hint


or


gra said:


> Wanna see some photos??


With a name like crazyratwoman, probably the latter.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

gra said:


> I'd need a wide angle lense Kerrie. For my ARSE.


 Gra, being an old sailor, your pic might make a good pin up for Wazza, after him living with the golden rivet for so many years mate :twisted: :lol:


----------



## Cwazywabbit (Sep 7, 2008)

Please please please wear board shorts guys!!!! I really prefer not to know. We're not that close. :shock: 
As for the chafing you can purchase really light weight fabric these days where board shorts are concerned, and in these days of skin cancer etc it's probably best. ;-)


----------



## Cwazywabbit (Sep 7, 2008)

gra said:


> Pedals + large-boy thighs + big balls equals many different kinds of discomfort.. Gra


Was that an advertisement?  
Nah it's okay mate, my ex has the same problem, poor barstard. Very painful


----------



## bombora (Mar 8, 2006)

What, no G-string option?


----------



## MrFaulty (May 15, 2008)

women wear bikini tops even if they are small so why not the budgies!? 
mind you, I reckon a few hours paddling in budgies and you would tend to feel a bit uncomfortable, sort of a choking sensation.


----------



## Barnsie (Sep 8, 2007)

You can always go half way between, and get into the old spandex. . . . .


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

nah , the budgees are great to paddle in , thats all we wore at the surf club and they were great , but like bike shorts , the girls get a first hand view of the underwater gear , :shock: :shock: not that they would look mind you :lol: :lol:


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Having spent most of the day painting a man's penis off (no, really), no comment.



bazzoo said:


> not that they would look mind you


Baz, they always look.


----------



## Cwazywabbit (Sep 7, 2008)

MrFaulty said:


> women wear bikini tops even if they are small so why not the budgies!?
> .


That was kind of the point really. ;-) Oh i don't know, paddle in winter or in cold water and you can blame it on shrinkage I guess :lol: 
something a female can't do :lol:

I don't look though ......honestly .......well unless you want me to of course :lol:

surf clubs are the exception ;-)


----------

